# The *official* soon-to-be 15-game losing streak thread



## GNG

When will this team win another game? 

We're 1-9 since the Gasol trade, lost the last five, and if Miller's out for an extended period of time, it's going to get a whole lot worse.

I say March 19 at Minnesota is winnable, even if we're 4-23 on the road. We'll maybe beat the Timberwolves. Maybe.

Get ready for a 15-game losing streak, kids!

Schedule


----------



## BenDavis503

I should post a thread like this in the Blazer forum lol we are on the same track.


----------



## DaRizzle

BenDavis503 said:


> I should post a thread like this in the Blazer forum lol we are on the same track.


Thats where I thought the thread would be at first glance..then I saw MEM :lol:


----------



## Dean the Master

BenDavis503 said:


> I should post a thread like this in the Blazer forum lol we are on the same track.


Haha, Blazers aren't that bad. 

I would say they will win at least six games because you don't have that option there. I think this team needs a big. I like DeAndre Jordan from Texas A&M. I wish you guys can get him sine you didn't get the #1 pick last year....


----------



## NewAgeBaller

We're with you to the end :biggrin:

Seriously, the Heat will finish with a worse record than the Gasol-less Grizzlies..


----------



## croco

Dean the Master said:


> Haha, Blazers aren't that bad.
> 
> I would say they will win at least six games because you don't have that option there. I think this team needs a big. I like DeAndre Jordan from Texas A&M. I wish you guys can get him sine you didn't get the #1 pick last year....


If the Grizzlies take Jordan they might as well contract the franchise.


----------



## GNG

croco said:


> If the Grizzlies take Jordan they might as well contract the franchise.


I agree. He's a physical specimen, but he's years away. Many more years than the fan base is willing to wait.

This club _needs_ Michael Beasley. Derrick Rose would solve a couple marketing issues, but point guard prospects generally take a bit of time, and I don't see him as being an exception. Conley, while he'll be a good player, has had his struggles this season.


----------



## thaKEAF

I think we'll luck up and win three more before the season is over. This has to be the worst back to back seasons this franchise has had right? I agree with Rawse on the Beasley/Rose situation. If we don't get a top two pick, I don't know what to say.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

Oh damn we won today :laugh:

Anyway, I think it'll be the Heat and Grizzlies at #1 and #2 (not sure which order). Minnesota will be #3 probably. I'm talking about final standings,, with your luck you might get screwed out of the lottery again


----------



## MemphisX

thaKEAF said:


> I think we'll luck up and win three more before the season is over. This has to be the worst back to back seasons this franchise has had right? I agree with Rawse on the Beasley/Rose situation. If we don't get a top two pick, I don't know what to say.



I guess you could keep crying about it.:rofl2:

Seriously, Beasley is the answer to pur problems but there are others in the draft that can help. Even with Beasley, we are looking at another lottery season in the West, so the notion that we need someone to be a star initially is absurd. We need to take the player that will be best 3-4 years down the road when Conley and Gay still will not have reached the start of their prime years.

It is a long term project. Buckle up for a bumpy ride.


----------



## MemphisX

Grizz will win 7 more games.


----------



## GNG

If we don't win one of these next two (at Bulls, vs. Nets), then this 15-game losing streak is reality.

Well, 14 is reality. I guess we have a chance at home vs. Charlotte.


----------



## Zuca

And we won the game over Nets! :clap::clap2::cheers:


----------



## thaKEAF

:laugh: I thought we'd beat Chicago, guess I was a day ahead of myself.


----------



## MemphisX

6 more to go...


----------



## carlos710

why Conley only played 13 minutes ? is he injured once again or just got outplayed ? :boohoo:


----------



## GNG

Good win last night.



carlos710 said:


> why Conley only played 13 minutes ? is he injured once again or just got outplayed ? :boohoo:


He was ineffective and in foul trouble. I think he's hit that rookie wall.


----------



## GNG

Three more to reach my prediction, but I'm probably one off.

I think we'll win four more the rest of the way.

March 17 at home vs. Charlotte
April 2 at home vs. New York
April 11 on the road at Miami
April 12 in the final home game of the season vs. Minnesota

The road games vs. New York and vs. Minnesota are very iffy at this point.


----------



## thaKEAF

Beat the Bobcats. :smile:


----------



## MemphisX

2nd of three in a row coming tonight!


----------



## GNG

The worst part about tonight's game is that I knew we'd lose as soon as Minnesota grabbed the lead, even with Al Jefferson (who was going off) on the bench.

That's the first time I've seen Minnesota in a month or more, and that is just one *awful* basketball team all the way around. And they were better than the Grizzlies.


----------



## GNG

Rawse said:


> Three more to reach my prediction, but I'm probably one off.
> 
> I think we'll win four more the rest of the way.
> 
> March 17 at home vs. Charlotte *CHECK*
> April 2 at home vs. New York
> April 11 on the road at Miami
> April 12 in the final home game of the season vs. Minnesota
> 
> The road games vs. New York (*CHECK*) and vs. Minnesota (*UNCHECK*)are very iffy at this point.


Well, we'll probably get to 20.


----------



## Zuca

Good win tonight! Go Grizzlies! :yay:


----------



## thaKEAF

Wow they're starting to win too much. :laugh:


----------



## thaKEAF

That Kings game was too damn close. :no:


----------



## thaKEAF

Yeaaaah **** the Lakers!


----------



## thaKEAF

Had our best offensive effort tonight against the Knicks. Rudy's jumper was on point and J-Critt scored a career high 23 points. Even Mike Conley hit a three pointer.


----------



## thaKEAF

Stop winning. No seriously, stop winning.


----------



## GNG

thaKEAF said:


> Stop winning. No seriously, stop winning.


We'll beat Miami, too, and probably Minnesota again in the home finale. We could possibly even win a meaningless, end-of-the-season, playoff-spot-already-locked-type game against either Portland or Denver.

Memphis will finish fourth behind the T-Wolves, Sonics and Heat, meaning the worst pick the Grizzlies will get will be the seventh pick.


----------



## croco

After what happened last year I wouldn't be concerned about winning, it will come down to plain old luck.


----------



## thaKEAF

Yeah pretty much. Grizzlies and luck don't go well in the same sentence though, unless you put bad before the luck.


----------



## croco

You still gotta believe.


----------



## thaKEAF

I do but after last year's disaster I can't get too into it. You should've seen the look on my face.


----------



## Zuca

Another win, now against Miami.

Jacobsen coming off the bench with 10 points, while Andre Brown had 11 rebounds?! Wow, it just shows how terrible is this Miami Heat team!


----------



## GNG

Zuca said:


> Another win, now against Miami.
> 
> Jacobsen coming off the bench with 10 points, while Andre Brown had 11 rebounds?! Wow, it just shows how terrible is this Miami Heat team!


Well, Andre Brown was a beast in the D-League. He probably felt right at home against the Heat.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

:laugh:





..


----------



## croco

Miami doesn't deserve a Top 2 pick the way they have been tanking all year long, having Smush Parker and Ricky Davis at the same time is a recipe for disaster.


----------



## thaKEAF

I like Wade/Marion and the Heat board has cool people, but I wanna see them get the fourth pink for tanking so hard.


----------



## thaKEAF

Conley with a career high 25 in a loss to Minny.


----------



## NikesNextDynasty

thaKEAF said:


> Yeah pretty much. Grizzlies and luck don't go well in the same sentence though, unless you put bad before the luck.


Hahahahahaha. I'm sorry, that was hilarious.
But yeah, Memphis has just gotta rebuild.
Get rid of Darko and put a real big man down there.
If ya'll had some post presence then ya'll would be decent.
You had some presence in Pau, but he couldnt even do it by himself. =/


----------



## croco

NikesNextDynasty said:


> Hahahahahaha. I'm sorry, that was hilarious.
> But yeah, Memphis has just gotta rebuild.
> Get rid of Darko and put a real big man down there.
> If ya'll had some post presence then ya'll would be decent.
> You had some presence in Pau, but he couldnt even do it by himself. =/


Gasol wasn't really a post presence, nobody was intimidated of him. He would get his 19/9/4 on any given night, but not step up offensively or defensively. I have lost the faith that Milicic will ever become even solid, he just doesn't care.


----------

